# Same horse new critique



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

I have posted this horse for critique before and you guys have been really helpful! But, now his winter clothes have been shaved off so some things are more or less apparent. What do you guys think? I know his show halter is big but he's too big for a yearling halter ): and so this is what I have to work with for now. His first halter show is this weekend, we have him entered in 2 and U and 2 year olds, I will post how he does after the show...even if it's poorly. It will be a good experience for him .


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

2 and under (not 2 and you) lol


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well he is young, but right now his neck looks a little out of proportion and he is bum high.
His front end is decent with a nice shoulder and good straight legs. In the back he is a bit posty but with nice round hindquarters.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

His necks seems to need more muscling, and he is posty in the hind end. Also, his pasterns are pretty long, which makes his front end look odd. He might be a little under himself, too, but that could be due to the long pasterns. He sure is a pretty boy, though


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

He's a cutie!! Are you going to show him in the halter he is wearing in these pics? If so, you may wish to just show him in a clean nylon halter. The judge will really mark you down for using this one. Just a suggestion.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Roberto said:


> He's a cutie!! Are you going to show him in the halter he is wearing in these pics? If so, you may wish to just show him in a clean nylon halter. The judge will really mark you down for using this one. Just a suggestion.


I agree, we're going to try and adjust that halter more or I will use a nylon halter... I'll post pictures of him in his nylon halter when I get home. He's right in between sizes so it's hard to get a halter that fits properly :/ especially when none of the tack shops near me sell show halters.


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

I know the feeling. Our tack stores offer show halters, but they definitely mark everything up at least 200%. I think I ordered mine from Chicks Saddlery or maybe Horse.com and it was like $45. My horse of course grew out of it, like the next day, and the quality wasn't all that, but I felt it was worth it.


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Kayella said:


> His necks seems to need more muscling, and he is posty in the hind end. Also, his pasterns are pretty long, which makes his front end look odd. He might be a little under himself, too, but that could be due to the long pasterns. He sure is a pretty boy, though


What would you suggest to help with neck muscling? And is there a way to make his pasterns appear shorter for the show? 

And I ordered it from Schneiders  but yearling size is too small and adult is too big; I couldn't find any 2 year old sizes ):


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

It won't help you with this weekends show, but why don't you PM me with your address and I will send you my halter. It may fit, it may not. No problems, you can always use it on your significant other. LOL


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

These are some of the photos I took of him yesterday, he has his blue halter on, which fits him much better than the show halter.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

You have to remember he is only 2 hes still growing cant judge conformation as if this cutie was full grown at 2 they are at lanky stage and will soon have a growth spurt. Hes a really nice horse. cant muscle up the neck till he is working in frame. Just let him grow Judges know how to judge young growing horses. I see this boy filling out more as he gets older. Good luck!!


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

The blue halter looks nice (color) on him, but it is a tad to big, but don't worry about it. It fits better than the show halter. I sent the yearling halter out today, via USPS, so you will probably get it on Tuesday next week. 

The halter should fit snuggly. The straps that go under the throat latch should be fitted right up against his throat and under his cheeks. The nose band should fit right up against his cheek bones and be fitted against his muzzle/nose. The pole strap should be snug. You'll feel like you are choking out your horse and you've fitted him with a muzzle. When the halter gets there see it it fits and if you need help with it's fit, take some pics and post them. This is how a Quarterhorse Judge, ex Champion Halter participant, should me how to do my horses halter. 

Good luck this weekend. And as my trainer is always telling me, SMILE and BREATHE!!!


----------

